# Burton charger 152?? $75??



## Oregonbruh (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm new here by the way. Theres a wooden looking burton charger on my local craigslist with burton custom bindings for $75. When did these come out? And how much are they worth? I havent gone riding in two years, but when i do go, you could say i'm a good rider. I'm 5'7 and 130lbs. I ride goofy most of the time, but i do ride regular. Is it worth the hour and half drive to pick up?


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

My first snowboard ever bought was a charger.... I think that was 1998??? Sloppy and floppy. Like a noodle but back then it was a good beginner's board. I had it matched to a flow binding that needed adjustment after every third ride. 

If 75 is your max budget.... I would rather rent, find a good board to match your riding style, preference to free ride or freestyle, then save up for a good ride.


----------

